# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Liberty Island

## CAKochenash

All of this talk about house boats and freedom islands made me think back to an old Ripley's believe it or not episode.

http://ecoble.com/2007/11/18/250000-...land-paradise/

This would not be difficult.  Is there a body of water in the US that would allow for something like this?

----------


## Uriel999

epic! I like!

----------


## BuddyRey

The U.S. government owns a lot of islands that are barely inhabited, if at all.  You might want to Google Jarvis Island and Howland Island for a couple of examples.  The Bureau of Land Management (or whatever agency it is that keeps track of these things) usually only visits their unoccupied outlying islands every few years.  A thriving agorist economy could probably take off in no time...and if the feds show up to see us nonviolently taking up residence on one of their island paradises, what are they going to do...bomb us?  :-)

----------


## Uriel999

> The U.S. government owns a lot of islands that are barely inhabited, if at all.  You might want to Google Jarvis Island and Howland Island for a couple of examples.  The Bureau of Land Management (or whatever agency it is that keeps track of these things) usually only visits their unoccupied outlying islands every few years.  A thriving agorist economy could probably take off in no time...and if the feds show up to see us nonviolently taking up residence on one of their island paradises, what are they going to do...bomb us?  :-)


dude they bombed iraq for imaginary weapons of massive destruction.

----------


## TruckinMike

You don't have to worry about the Jack booted thugs stomping on your face on an island like this.

Spiral Island 





YouTube - Richie Sowa's man made island



TMike

----------


## BuddyRey

> dude they bombed iraq for imaginary weapons of massive destruction.


Sure, they'll bomb the Hell out of a country full of brown people who speak a different language and believe in a different God, but that's only because most people will just sit back and accept that.  The lives of foreigners don't mean as much to John and Jane Q. Republican (I'm not saying that's morally right, but it is how a lot of people think.)  The government bombing a bunch of white Christians for no apparent reason would be a PR nightmare.

----------


## CAKochenash

> You don't have to worry about the Jack booted thugs stomping on your face on an island like this.
> 
> Spiral Island 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Richie Sowa's man made island
> ...


I FOUND TRUCKIN MIKE!!!!!!

I know you have no idea who I am but I have been around these parts for awhile, though I don't speak much.

Nice to know your alive and well.  

Keep on truckin...

----------


## CAKochenash

> The U.S. government owns a lot of islands that are barely inhabited, if at all.  You might want to Google Jarvis Island and Howland Island for a couple of examples.  The Bureau of Land Management (or whatever agency it is that keeps track of these things) usually only visits their unoccupied outlying islands every few years.  A thriving agorist economy could probably take off in no time...and if the feds show up to see us nonviolently taking up residence on one of their island paradises, what are they going to do...bomb us?  :-)


I startpage'd those Islands.  Sounds great but they all seem to have been destroyed by weather at some point or another.

I would love to find a large body of water in the US that doesn't experience such violent weather or deathly currents....

----------


## BuddyRey

> I startpage'd those Islands.  Sounds great but they all seem to have been destroyed by weather at some point or another.


Dang...I'm sad to hear that.  Thought they might be the perfect spots, since they're so remote.

I'll keep on the lookout for new data and do some wiki-hunting.  The info-quest continues!

----------


## osan

> ...and if the feds show up to see us nonviolently taking up residence on one of their island paradises, what are they going to do...bomb us?  :-)


Pretty much, yes.  What would lead you to believe otherwise?

----------


## osan

> Sure, they'll bomb the Hell out of a country full of brown people who speak a different language and believe in a different God, but that's only because most people will just sit back and accept that.  The lives of foreigners don't mean as much to John and Jane Q. Republican (I'm not saying that's morally right, but it is how a lot of people think.)  The government bombing a bunch of white Christians for no apparent reason would be a PR nightmare.


Nonsense.  It would be spun, then forgotten.  You appear not to have caught on to the fact that government is no longer listening to much of anything we have to say.  They don't give a rat's rosy red patoutie what we think.

----------


## moostraks

> Sure, they'll bomb the Hell out of a country full of brown people who speak a different language and believe in a different God, but that's only because most people will just sit back and accept that.  The lives of foreigners don't mean as much to John and Jane Q. Republican (I'm not saying that's morally right, but it is how a lot of people think.)  The government bombing a bunch of white Christians for no apparent reason would be a PR nightmare.


When you are blown to kingdom come and the military is the one picking up the pieces, msm will tell the story they are told to tell so you might want to be really proactive about who/what/ and where you are. The whole exclusive nature of your proposed society has already laid out the plot.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> I startpage'd those Islands.  Sounds great but they all seem to have been destroyed by weather at some point or another.
> 
> I would love to find a large body of water in the US that doesn't experience such violent weather or deathly currents....


might be hard to find in middle of the ocean. haha, and that is probably why the islands are uninhabited in the first place.

----------


## BuddyRey

Then how about we take up residence in an already-inhabited but more stable island territory, like the Mariana Islands, or one of the Channel Islands off the Pacific Coast?  There's got to be something out there that fits the bill.

----------


## pahs1994

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=122743

There was a liberty island forum made by people that are from RPF. Havent seen if dicussed in a while but this thread might be interesting to some of you.

----------

